# Top 3 Creatine/Nitric Oxide/Multi-Vitamin/Pre-workout/ and Prohormone



## John69 (Jan 19, 2007)

What do you think eh? fill em in(remove my answer and fill ur own in)


*Creatine-*
1.cellmass( most experience w/this product.)
2.Ester-sized(seems to be okkay.)
3. No-xplode(used this for several years.)

*Nitric Oxide-*
1. Nitrix(only one i have had the most exp. with)
2. Noxtreme(seems okkay)
3. ~

*Multi-Vitamin-*
1.AST Multi Pro 32X (only one i've used)
2.~
3.~

*Pre-workout-*
1. MethylMass(great energy and has a small amount of PH in it)
2. No-xplode(great)
3. ~

*Prohormone-*1.~
1. i'm curently on Methyl vol with is a SD clone
2.~
3.~

What are you currently taking?
1.
2.
3
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10

What have you had best results with?
for me it'd have to be bsn stack


----------



## zombul (Jan 19, 2007)

Favorite 'prohormone' would be SuperDrol by a mile.I don't have a preffered creatine because they are all so similar.My favorite pre workout supp is Fast Twitch by Cytosport and I also like NO Explode.No favorite multi because about any will suffice.Favorite cut supps are Lean System 7,Lean Fuel Extreme and Anadrox Pump&Burn.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 19, 2007)

I am waiting for my Designer Supplements shipment to come in in which case I will be taking:

DS's ActivaTe 
DS's Xceed 
DS's Rebound Reloaded
and small doses of Hydroxycut Hardcore
I am using Muscletech's NaNox9 until my Designer Sups shipment comes in. After that, I guess I will just hold on to it until I am done with the NHA stack cycle.


----------



## katt (Jan 19, 2007)

Creatine - the best I've tried so far is Kre-Alkayln
Pre-WO - Best - Gaspari's Super Pump - but I can't handle it -
  Second Best No-Xplode

I just take a generic Multi Vit
Fish/Flax Oil
Vanadyl
Dhea -evenings

Just started taking Basic Cuts, and am iffy on that one


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 19, 2007)

katt said:


> Just started taking Basic Cuts, and am iffy on that one



Iffy?  Do share.


----------



## Nate K (Jan 19, 2007)

Yeah, it is what it is..


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2007)

Holy shit!!!!


----------



## ABCs (Jan 20, 2007)

fufu said:


> Holy shit!!!!



Never heard of that sup before.


----------



## k0m1k_kn0k (Jan 20, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Never heard of that sup before.



lol


----------



## fufu (Jan 20, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Never heard of that sup before.



Best stuff out there....



actually to be perfectly honest I don't even remember posting that and I have no idea why I did. I think I meant it for another thread but I got Mozillatabowned.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 20, 2007)

fufu said:


> Best stuff out there....
> 
> 
> 
> actually to be perfectly honest I don't even remember posting that and I have no idea why I did. I think I meant it for another thread but I got Mozillatabowned.



Hahaha


----------



## VicVega (Jan 22, 2007)

could someone suggest another prohormone that I can find in stick at bulk? Its been out for awhile and I dont feel like waiting any more.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 22, 2007)

Creatine: 1. Creatine HSC by AST or regular monohydrate with taurine and sugar.

Nitric Oxide : None

Multi: Not sure.. Was taking regular Vitamin Shoppe brand but have read up a bit on better vitamin delivery systems than just regular tablets.

Preworkout:  To this day, nothing beats ephdrine/redline combo.  

I dont use prohoromones.. havent for over 2 years.


----------



## ebrake74 (Jan 23, 2007)

*Creatine*
1.Kre-Alkalyn
2.Cee
*N.O*
1.Nitrix
2.Oxlyene
*Multi*
1.Centrum Performance
2.Vitalert
*Pro-Hormone*
1.Halodren-Clone of Halodrol
2.Pheradrol-Clone of Pheraplex
*Pre-Workout*
1.NO-Explode


----------



## molnii01 (Jan 24, 2007)

Creatine:Kre-Alkalyn by Scifit

Nitric Oxide : NOX3 by Universal

Multi: Vitamin Pak by Nature's Best

Preworkout: some BCAAs

I dont use prohoromones


----------

